# Will Ferrell~ Amazing Canine training!



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for posting this...I was having a rough morning with a sick doggie and this made me really laugh


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, cute.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

That was cute.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

That was hilarious!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

"You just STOOD there!"


----------



## empem90 (May 6, 2012)

Haha will Farrel is pretty funny.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I love Will Ferrell!


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

That was the best thing ever.


----------

